# LR almost emails photos to Windows Live - but photos are not attached.  Help!



## JanetM (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello,
I am hoping someone can help me.  I followed the directions in Scott Kelby's book to email pictures from lightroom using the www.sbsutherland.com plugin.  I have Windows Live linked up to my Gmail account, and everything is working properly there - aka I can read and receive email.  I also checked that LR 3.4 is properly exporting my photos as jpegs.  I can email them just fine when I attach them myself.  The problem is that when I export to email, the jpeg ends up correctly in the export folder and my Windows Live Mail opens, but the pictures are not attached.  If anyone could help me with this problem I would be so grateful!  Thank you so much in advance!  - Janet


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sure someone will help soon Janet - just so you know you are noticed. I use Macs so have no idea about Windows Live....


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2011)

Janet, (Me again BTW)  I'm not sure of my answer  which is why I did not respond earlier. I believe the problem is Windows Live Mail  (and Outlook too) are not MAPI compliant.  This link may shed some light on the problem and provide a solution:
http://lightroomers.com/new-mapimailer-email-export-plugin-for-lightroom/637/


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 20, 2011)

And I didn't reply, because I believe that Outlook is MAPI, compliant, but I don't have the foggiest about Live Mail.  
The one thing Steve's instructions imply is that whichever client you're using, it must be set as the Windows Default Mail Handler.

Further research shows
1) The only stuff I can find on Live Mail Mapi compliance indicates that it isn't , circa 2010. Having trouble finding newer info.

2) Here's how you apparently set Live Mail as the Default. (Copied from another forum, I lost the author's name, sorry)

_On Win7 make sure that Windows Live Mail is set as your default mail program.

In Vista/Win7: Control Panel, Programs, Default Programs, Set Program Access and Computer defaults, Custom, Select Windows Live Mail, even if it already seems to be the default.

Also Control Panel, Programs, Set your Default Programs, Windows Live Mail, Choose Defaults for this program

_After that, I'm fresh out of ideas other than asking Steve directly.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2011)

I just tried the solution with Outlook 2010 and it works like a champ.  I don't have Windows Live Mail so I can't test that.  Can you post a snipit image of your MapiMailer Plugin Export window and perhaps another of the mapiMailer screen from the Lightroom Plugin Manager?


----------



## JanetM (Jul 20, 2011)

clee01l said:


> I just tried the solution with Outlook 2010 and it works like a champ.  I don't have Windows Live Mail so I can't test that.  Can you post a snipit image of your MapiMailer Plugin Export window and perhaps another of the mapiMailer screen from the Lightroom Plugin Manager?



Thank you so much for all of the replies, I really appreciate it.  I do have Windows Live set as my default, and I will attempt to post an image of the window...


----------



## JanetM (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully these will post larger than they appear on my screen!


----------



## JanetM (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to quickly make the pictures bigger, so here is a link to the flickr pictures:
Mapimail Folder - http://flickr.com/gp/jm040810/wL62fj
Export Screen - http://flickr.com/gp/jm040810/87EwJ3

Thank you so much again!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2011)

Janet, There are two thing that I can comment on.  Mapi Mailer comes in two versions. One for LR 1 and the Plugin in the plugin folder This is the link to the MapiMailer plugin:  You want to D/L this file MapiMailer_20091027.3.zip from this link http://sbsutherland.com/index.php?view=article&id=47 

It needs to be copied to your plugins folder and added using the {Add} button on the Plugin Manager.  The Contents of MapiMailer.lrplugin are these files:



Once you get the MapiMailer installer you need to create a new Export Plugin Preset.



Choose MapiMailer from the "Export To:" dropDownListBox  at the top of the window, fill in each of the settings sections: File Naming, File Settings etc and click {Add} in the Popup Window, give the preset a name and click {Create}.  With image selected to email, open the Export dialog, choose this preset from the Export Preset list and click {Export} 

If I've gone too fast, just tell me the parts you do not understand. 

To summarize:

Download and install the correct mapimailer for your version of LR (v3.4.x)
Install the MapiMailer plugin using the Lightroom Plugin Manager
Create a mapiMailer Export Preset
Choose it when Exporting for email.


----------



## JanetM (Jul 20, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Janet, There are two thing that I can comment on.  Mapi Mailer comes in two versions. One for LR 1 and the Plugin in the plugin folder This is the link to the MapiMailer plugin:  You want to D/L this file MapiMailer_20091027.3.zip from this link http://sbsutherland.com/index.php?view=article&id=47
> 
> It needs to be copied to your plugins folder and added using the {Add} button on the Plugin Manager.  The Contents of MapiMailer.lrplugin are these files:
> 
> ...




THANK YOU so much Cletus!!  I really appreciate your help and was able to get it to work!  I followed your directions to a tee, and I think the big thing I did differently this time was export to Mapimailer instead of to my hard drive.  I can't remember if Scott Kelby's way specified to change that or not.  In any case, thank you again for your help and have a great night!


----------

